# Blood pact sample



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

What the hell happened to Gaunt He turns from hard ass to whiny bitch. Maybe I'll just have to read the whole book.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

You do forget he lost like his eyes and legs? And being posted on a Planet for 8 months i think it was would get me pretty ticked too. The Tanith have probably fallen apart in that time and Gaunt more than likely has ALOT of strain upon him. Like you said we will have to read the full novel before we make any assumptions at first i thought that Blood Pact would be rubbish then when i read the sample i was like "I gotttttta get this".


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't have much to say about the bit with Gaunt, but I do like the bit where Rawne pretends to be Commisar Hark


----------

